# Thanksgiving Discussion .... :)



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend and I were talking yesterday while enjoying a nice meal. She was asking if I had any shows or performances in the near future. I build and play flute along with other old world instruments. Any after I told her of the upcoming places I'll be playing she said " Break a Leg". Then she quickly recanted and suggested that phrase was typically used for actors rather than saying "good luck" which is bad luck to say  After a couple seconds she smiled and said " Pop a Lung" which caused a good laugh  Guess this was her effort to wish a wind instrument player good luck with out causing bad luck. 

Maybe we had eaten too much  ~


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good seeing you, Hawk! Wow,...I'm gonna use that one for my harp-playing buddies.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pop a lung? Ouch! I'd rather hear bust a lip.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pop a lung would be a flutist's worst nightmare. 

Yeah, had great discussion last night with my family too. We talked about the past, about my brother and I's childhoods, telling it to my sister-in-law. We watched some baby/toddler movies of my brother and I too, lots of laughs and awws. Good times...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Pop a lung would be a flutist's worst nightmare.
> 
> Yeah, had great discussion last night with my family too. We talked about the past, about my brother and I's childhoods, telling it to my sister-in-law. We watched some baby/toddler movies of my brother and I too, lots of laughs and awws. Good times...


And your sister-in-law is clearly a 'tough cookie'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> And your sister-in-law is clearly a 'tough cookie'.


She's tough in a good way.  I love her, she and my brother just married this past spring, and so this was our first Thanksgiving together, the first of many to come I think.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had some good thanksgiving conversation with people I don't know very well. Somehow we got into conversation about Korea and dogs, not in connection. Practically every Thanksgiving, my family is one of a few families that sets up a large bon fire and potluck at a nearby park that borders the Puget Sound(though the party is not on the beach). It has been miserable rainy all week, so we were pretty lucky to get the weather that we did; gray but not raining weather. Its a real pacific northwest thanksgiving, and people are always friendly and fun to talk to. Apart from the families who set it up, passerby's come and enjoy the fire spontaneously as they happen upon us. Some really interesting homeless people start showing up at a certain time in the evening.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Clavi I really like your family way to celebrate Thanksgiving! Do the passersby join you all for food too?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I had some good thanksgiving conversation with people I don't know very well. Somehow we got into conversation about Korea and dogs, not in connection. Practically every Thanksgiving, my family is one of a few families that sets up a large bon fire and potluck at a nearby park that borders the Puget Sound(though the party is not on the beach). It has been miserable rainy all week, so we were pretty lucky to get the weather that we did; gray but not raining weather. Its a real pacific northwest thanksgiving, and people are always friendly and fun to talk to. Apart from the families who set it up, passerby's come and enjoy the fire spontaneously as they happen upon us. Some really interesting homeless people start showing up at a certain time in the evening.


Not quite 'Burning Man' level, but getting there. Rather nice tradition, I'm thinking.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hawk said:


> Clavi I really like your family way to celebrate Thanksgiving! Do the passersby join you all for food too?


We don't advertise it, so unless they just ask, which can be kind of awkward to do, usually people who don't directly contribute to the set up or know us personally, don't eat with us. The eating operation seems to appear private to outsiders, but in reality, we offer food to anyone who asks or if we are at a stage where the food needs to be eaten. There is usually a lot of food.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Clavi I showed your post to my wife who loves the idea as I am sure our daughters will to! For many years our way to celebrate has been to have a pot luck which means there are often many people who join but they are always friends and family. They idea of opening it to strangers and having it outdoors with a nice warm fire aglow is really appealing. Thanks for sharing this~my wife says that next year we may need to do this.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hawk said:


> They idea of opening it to strangers and having it outdoors with a nice warm fire aglow is really appealing. Thanks for sharing this~my wife says that next year we may need to do this.


It is a really nice experience for sure. Just make sure you have a very large amount of wood. You need a fire that can last from noon or earlier into the night. In the first hour of hour fire, it is hot enough that you can't sit on the concrete sitting ring surrounding it and have to stand about 7 feet away..


----------

